# Seiko 7T27-7A20 Pilot's Watch



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I have had one of these from new. Not long after purchase, the chronograph (i.e. stop-watch) hands stopped working correctly and I abandoned the watch in a drawer for years.

Recently, I decided I could live without the stop-watch function and had the battery replaced. The watch kept good time, but within a couple of weeks the time-keeping second hand started moving in 2 second intervals. I have lost the original instruction manual, but from memory I think this means that that the battery needs replacing.

This happened maybe 6 months ago, and the watch is still keeping good time. To me this implies that there is nothing wrong with the battery. Could there be another problem like, e.g., a dirty connection? If so, could I sort it myself? My most advanced horological achievement so far has been removing links on bracelets.

I would appreciate any advice. I quite like this watch - it seems to me more compact and elegant than its modern Seiko successors.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

William2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had one of these from new. Not long after purchase, the chronograph (i.e. stop-watch) hands stopped working correctly and I abandoned the watch in a drawer for years.
> 
> ...


It's possible that some corrosion on the battery terminals or circuit may be the problem or maybe just a dud replacement battery.

You could try resetting the IC to see if it makes a difference.

1. Pull out the crown to the second click

2. Press both buttons simultaneously.

3. Push the crown back to the normal position.

I think, for the price of a new battery, I would try that first - SR927SW. The negatve battery contacts on the 7T27 are quite flimsy and its easy to bend them so care is needed. Spare parts are difficult/impossible to obtain and Seiko have stopped supplying them

Your watch is quite collectible so it's worth getting it serviced/repaired. I sent one to Steve Burrage some time ago and he was unable to obtain parts and so advised me to send it to Seiko UK. It's probably worthwhiole sending it to Seiko UK to at least get an estimate for repair.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Dave. I took it to Timpson's on Saturday. They replaced the battery and now everything is just fine, including the chronograph hands! I'm really glad to have it back - I had almost consigned it to a drawer for eternity.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

William2 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Dave. I took it to Timpson's on Saturday. They replaced the battery and now everything is just fine, including the chronograph hands! I'm really glad to have it back - I had almost consigned it to a drawer for eternity.


I love a happy ending.

They've become very collectable because of their military association (both the civvy and issued versions), I wish I'd never let my one go :-(


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

William2 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Dave. I took it to Timpson's on Saturday. They replaced the battery and now everything is just fine, including the chronograph hands! I'm really glad to have it back - I had almost consigned it to a drawer for eternity.


Hi William

Thats excellent news. Enjoy it in good health.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Our host, Roy very kindly offered to have a look at my bright yellow faced Seiko 7T32 recently as it had not only stopped working but was making weird sounds. A sort of 'trilling' sound when the stop watch option was attempted.

When I got it back it was better than new. Cleaned, checked and repaired. Working just fine now and everything lines up perfectly when the hands reset.

I was almost ready to put it on the 'bay as 'parts or repair'.

Great watches. I wish you well with yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. It's terrifying - a watch I got in a Transair catalogue in probably the early 90s seems to be almost vintage now! Anyway, it's nice to have it back and I shall certainly wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Markshaw2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello there,

can anyone recommend a watch repairer for my Seiko Gen 2 pilot watch

regards

Mark


----------

